# Pickles



## atoosagurl (Aug 7, 2003)

Lately I have been eating a lot of pickles, and they seem to be helping me on some way. They never make me feel like I have to 'go' and they always seem to make me feel better in some sense.I was wondering what was in pickles that could make them such a good food choice to eat (I am IBS-D) Is there a certain ingredient that is good for the digestive tract?I did a search on the web and all I could find was that they are NOT good because of the vinegar content which inhibited proper digestion of starches and such.Does anyone know anything about this? Do any of you eat pickles and find that they are a safe food.Is there any benefit at all that pickles are good?Thanks


----------



## mirage^^ (Jun 18, 2003)

Pickles are a safe food for me! I can't say they make me feel "better" but they certainly dont make me feel worse. YUM


----------



## degrassi (Jun 10, 2003)

I too can eat pickles when I'm sick.That and sour candies, everything else i try to eat gives me a sick to my stomach feel.I asked my doctor(both naturopath and medical doctor) WHy this would be. They said lots of people with stomach problems are drawn to sour foods. We didn't really get into why this might be but it sure is weird. You would think pickles or sour would make thigns worse


----------

